# Horațiu Rădulescu (1942 – 2008)



## Sina

People like him and their state of severe and, let me say, brutal underappreciatedness (what a word!) sometimes make me think about dropping out my musical studies and devote myself wholeheartedly to promote their legacies (at least for myself thirsty to hear more of his many works unknown to the public), but then I'm reminded that I have neither money nor education, nor many more things! pff... But anyway let's at least begin to appreciate this guy on this forum (now some nice guys gonna respond that "hey I do know him and listen to him and blah blah blah so don't you dare accuse us blah blah blah..." like hey?! don't you really get it?!)

Now suggestions in such cases (like what to start with and all) are silly IMVHO but I'm listening to intriguing Iubiri, Op. 43.

Come on folks


----------



## GreenMamba

Byzantine Prayer is great and made our Post-1950 Top 200, but my favorite is probably Intimate Rituals. Gorgeous work for viola and sound icon.


----------



## Guest

My favorites are probably Clepsydra and String Quartet No. 4

I wish he had a few more things recorded, ofc. He's surely just as good as any Romanian composer, even if I have maybe listened to Avram/Dumitrescu slightly more.


----------



## Prodromides

Sina said:


> (now some nice guys gonna respond that "hey I do know him and listen to him and blah blah blah so don't you dare accuse us blah blah blah..." like hey?! don't you really get it?!)
> 
> Now suggestions in such cases (like what to start with and all) are silly IMVHO but I'm listening to intriguing Iubiri, Op. 43.
> 
> Come on folks


No, I truly don't 'get it'.

Do you really consider it silly to read suggestions from people who had already discovered the music of this composer prior to your own listening experiences?

Someday, after you've been listening to composer X for 20 years, your own words might be considered as "blah blah blah" as well by someone who has only begun to listen to composer X.

By all means, let us appreciate a composer's works in a guestbook thread devoted to such. Let's not criticize the posting behaviors of other forum members.


----------



## Sina

Prodromides said:


> By all means, let us appreciate a composer's works in a guestbook thread devoted to such. Let's not criticize the posting behaviors of other forum members.


That's the best and I do apologize.


----------



## seven four

*Horatiu Radulescu*
PIANO SONATAS & STRING QUARTETS 1

Stephen Clarke, piano
The JACK Quartet

String Quartet No.5 "before the universe was born", op. 89 (1990-95) 29:20
The JACK Quartet
FIRST RECORDING

Piano Sonata No.5 "settle your dust, this is the primal identity", op. 106 (2003) 18:31
1. The path into the light seems dark 10:57
2. Darkness within darkness. / The gateway to all understanding 3:04
3. Use your own light / and return to the source of light. / This is called practicing eternity 4:31
FIRST RECORDING

Piano Sonata No.2 "being and non-being create each other", op.82 (1991) 15:10
1. Immanence 7:40
2. Byzantine Bells 3:33
3. Joy 2:37
Stephen Clarke, piano

*The first volume in a projected series combining Radulescu's complete Piano Sonatas and String Quartets - there are six of each - on Mode performed by the superb JACK Quartet and Stephen Clarke (piano).*

In the 1970s, Horatiu Radulescu began exploring and composing begun composing what he called "plasmatic music," in which sound was conceived as an "endless ocean of vibrations," as opposed to the traditional way in which music treats sound as a fabric of discrete scale steps. His music is linked to the "spectral music" school.

Radulescu's Fifth String Quartet is one of the key works in his output. It is in some ways the richest manifestation of the body of string techniques he had developed for his music. It consists of 29 sections/pages which richly evocative titles, each lasting about 1 minute.

The Second Piano Sonata is inspired by the Tao of Chinese philosopher Lao tzu (6-5 BC). The first movement, "Immanence," opens with a powerful sonority built from spectral functions which gives a sense of immensity and strength.

The Fifth Piano Sonata makes abundant use - more so than any of the other sonatas - of Romanian folk material, which is absorbed and integrated into Radulescu's spectral language.

Liner notes by Bob Gilmore.


----------



## Guest

I love that disc, seven four. The inclusion of the fifth quartet alone would be enough to probably make it a top ten release this year. But then... I've got some pretty sick stuff coming in the mail in the next week or two so we'll just have to see


----------



## seven four

nathanb said:


> I love that disc, seven four. The inclusion of the fifth quartet alone would be enough to probably make it a top ten release this year. But then... I've got some pretty sick stuff coming in the mail in the next week or two so we'll just have to see


I don't buy much these days, but I'm getting a copy soon.


----------



## seven four

*Interview by Guy Livingston*
*September 4th, 2007*

.


----------



## seven four

I picked up my copy of Piano and String Qts last night. Working on digesting it today.


----------



## Portamento

seven four said:


> View attachment 83545
> 
> 
> I picked up my copy of Piano and String Qts last night. Working on digesting it today.


Wonderful record, by the way. Hoping that MODE will come out with Vol. 2 soon.


----------

